# Best Symphonies in F# Major



## Argus

Korngold's?


----------



## Guest

lol, I'm not aware of many f-sharp major symphonies. Korngold might win by default. Mahler fans might support his unfinished 10th, though.


----------



## Weston

That's still more than the number of symphonies in C flat major.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Jeff N said:


> Mahler fans might support his unfinished 10th, though.


I've seen this described as in F sharp minor (Tennstedt recording), F sharp major/minor (Grove), no key signature (Wikipedia), as well as F sharp.

Perhaps there should be a thread for "Best (any) symphonies in F sharp minor". Apart form Haydn 45, are there any?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

f# minor?

Glazunov Symphony. No. 2, the only one I know.


----------



## An Die Freude

Didn't Prokofiev do a symphony in F Sharp? I think it was his last.


----------



## violadude

An Die Freude said:


> Didn't Prokofiev do a symphony in F Sharp? I think it was his last.


Prokofiev's last symphony is in c sharp minor, however his last string quartet is in F# (I forgot if it's considered F# Major or minor).


----------



## violadude

An Die Freude said:


> Didn't Prokofiev do a symphony in F Sharp? I think it was his last.


Prokofiev's last symphony is in c sharp minor, however his last string quartet is in F# (I forgot if it's considered F# Major or minor).


----------



## Delicious Manager

Not yet mentioned:

F-sharp major:
Messiaen - Turangalîla-Symphonie
Skryabin - Prometheus, the Poem of Fire (Symphony No 5), Op 60

F-sharp minor:
George Bristow - Symphony, Op 26 
Saul Dzorelashvili - Symphony No1 
Dora Pejačević - Symphony, Op 41 (1918)
Louis Vierne - Symphony No 3, Op 28 (for organ)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Weston said:


> That's still more than the number of symphonies in C flat major.


Yo-ho-ho, very funny.


----------



## clavichorder

*Tcherepnin symphony*

No one has mentioned Tcherepnin's 3rd symphony. He certainly has an odd style. Weirdly minimal and repetitive yet colorful orchestration and a sort of Prokofiev-lite thing going on.


----------



## Polednice

All of Brahms's once you transpose them.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> All of Brahms's once you transpose them.


And how do you suppose you would transpose c *minor* and e *minor* to F# *major*?


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> And how do you suppose you would transpose c *minor* and e *minor* to F# *major*?


Just get out a chisel and sharpen all those damn flats!


----------



## FrankieP

Mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10mahler10


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Hubert Parry wrote a piano concerto in F sharp major. I haven't heard it myself, but I think it has been recorded on the Hyperion label.


----------



## clavichorder

Still vouching for that fantastic little Tcherepnin symphony, gotta brag about that finding.


----------



## dmg

The only WORK I can think of besides Mahler's 10th is Shostakovich's string quartet no. 14.


----------

